# My Absol Draw~!



## Beauty (Aug 23, 2009)

Rate it please ^^ ..


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 23, 2009)

o: Woow. This looks quite impressive, especially the tail. The pose looks good, and I like the eye detail. However, if you know how to shade (I can't do it well meself thoguh D:), I'd recommend doing that on the fur, it makes it look less flat. A bit of fur texture will do it good too :3


----------



## Minkow (Aug 23, 2009)

First off, it's super big. Crop the background. All that white background will take up more space in wherever you save your drawings. I'm sorry, but 105819 bytes?

Second, the head-spear thing. I can see that spear thing was traced really well, the curve is good, but it would help if the bottom curve is'nt perfectly aglined on the face. Lengthen the um, thing going from its eye. I suck at Absol anatomy.

The fur on our left is a bit mussed, fur isn't usually round. Don't push too hard at the bottom of the mane, it might be a better idea to push a bit harder at the claws, to tell all the toes apart. Pushing harder at dark spots is usually better than pushing hard on white spots. At least, it is for me.

Did you go over this in Paint or Photoshop? If you went over it in Paint, it might be a good idea to redraw the line on the left (our left) hind leg. Work on the toes too, since they aren't very sharp. There's also a claw extending from the back of all four feet, you might want to make a note of that in future drawings.

Besides that, it's a really good drawing, and as Typh said, shading the fur in grey is a good idea.


----------



## Beauty (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks and i draw it on photoshop ..


----------



## Minkow (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah i expected to be way off the point.

do you have a tablet?


----------



## Beauty (Aug 24, 2009)

No i dont ):


----------

